# Diesel TT - DPF problems?



## traceyd (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi all

Hope you can help me - I'm about to order a TT diesel as my company car (needs to be a diesel because there's an emissions limit on the car scheme).

The leasing company have said that if its fitted with a DPF (Diesel Particulate Filter) there might be problems if I do a lot of short journeys/city driving. Does anyone know if the diesel TT has a DPF and if so, if any problems have been identified?

I can't imagine that Audi won't sort something like that out but I don't know much about cars so I thought I'd ask the experts!

Thanks guys! :-*


----------



## RGBArgee (May 28, 2008)

Yes it has a DPF! Only probs reported with DPF seems to be A3 Tdi PS (we have one of those too. There are problems only if you are very very low mileage I believe. We are at 4k miles and no prrobs at all.

TT & A3

RG


----------



## Gordon B (Apr 12, 2008)

Congratulations on your choice of car, so much more sexier than the other diesel cars out there at the moment!

The Audi TT TDI does come with a DPF.

Basically it filters out soot particles, then once these have accumulated to a certain level then it undergoes a process called DPF Regeneration. This basically means it heats up to a high temperature and burns off the soot particles. This high exhaust temperature normally occurs with normal everyday driving. However if you only do short journeys, or slow stop/start style journeys then the exhaust temperature doesn't get high enough to burn off the filtered soot.

Just take the vehicle on a good blast on the motorway or duel carriage way every now and again to remedy the problem.


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

RGBArgee said:


> Yes it has a DPF! Only probs reported with DPF seems to be A3 Tdi PS (we have one of those too. There are problems only if you are very very low mileage I believe. We are at 4k miles and no prrobs at all.
> 
> TT & A3
> 
> RG


The Leon also has problems. Bought one for one of my salespeople and we have had issues and he doesnt do many short journeys.


----------



## traceyd (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks for the info and advice guys!

Tracey


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

These guys may be helpful but they have no manners :roll:

Welcome to the Forum


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

I have a 2tdi Audi Cabriolet and the DPF light comes on about once a month despite a twice a week motorway drive. Most of my driving is in London with a fair amount of short journeys.

Irritating, but so far not a disaster.

As an aside the variable service schedule on my cabriolet is pants and I'm going back to fixed service.


----------



## Inexeng (Jun 25, 2008)

The newer generation particulate filters fitted to the CR diesels are maintenance free (no need for the long journey every now and then) and should be a lot more realiable than what you have today.


----------

